# Divi Village Golf & Beach Resort - Aruba



## Lou (Jul 4, 2011)

Just confirmed a week at this resort for next Spring.  Has anyone been here recently?  We were wondering which units have the rooftop hot tubs?  We would love to get one of those.


----------



## Pappy Mentos (Jul 5, 2011)

You may want to check with the resort to see where your room is, as you didn't mention if you are trading in, etc. We stayed at the Golf Villas a few years back. As I understood it at the time, these were initially to be condos/timeshares built around the golf course (The Links) on Divi property just across the street from Divi's beachfront resorts(The Tamarjin, Divi All-Inclusive and Divi Dutch Village if I recall correctly). This is why you may see references to "The Residences" in some ads. Divi also had a resort called Divi Village also across the street from the 3 beachfront resorts and the golf course and villas were built right next to it. Not sure if it was the economy or bad planning, but they then merged the Divi Village with the Golf Villas to make the Divi Village Golf & Beach Resort. The result is that your room may be in the Village or in the Villas as it says here:
http://www.diviresorts.com/divivillage/golf-villas-suites.html

The Villas were referred to as Eagle and Birdie units. I think you need a second floor Eagle unit to have access to the rooftop jacuzzi. The Villas are pretty upscale as Aruba resorts go, comparable to rooms at the Marriott. The infinity pool and swim-up bar are also very nice, although the water slide can get a little overrun with kids. The only downside is that the beach is a long walk or cart ride away, so you may find yourself spending time at the pool instead of the beach.


----------



## Larry (Jul 5, 2011)

Pappy Mentos said:


> You may want to check with the resort to see where your room is, as you didn't mention if you are trading in, etc. We stayed at the Golf Villas a few years back. As I understood it at the time, these were initially to be condos/timeshares built around the golf course (The Links) on Divi property just across the street from Divi's beachfront resorts(The Tamarjin, Divi All-Inclusive and Divi Dutch Village if I recall correctly). This is why you may see references to "The Residences" in some ads. Divi also had a resort called Divi Village also across the street from the 3 beachfront resorts and the golf course and villas were built right next to it. Not sure if it was the economy or bad planning, but they then merged the Divi Village with the Golf Villas to make the Divi Village Golf & Beach Resort. The result is that your room may be in the Village or in the Villas as it says here:
> http://www.diviresorts.com/divivillage/golf-villas-suites.html
> 
> The Villas were referred to as Eagle and Birdie units. I think you need a second floor Eagle unit to have access to the rooftop jacuzzi. The Villas are pretty upscale as Aruba resorts go, comparable to rooms at the Marriott. The infinity pool and swim-up bar are also very nice, although the water slide can get a little overrun with kids. The only downside is that the beach is a long walk or cart ride away, so you may find yourself spending time at the pool instead of the beach.



I Completely agree with what you have stated. We were there for two weeks in a studio unit ( just me and my wife ) and we loved the unit as it was the biggest studio we have ever stayed in with full kitchen, King size bed, great LR and very large balcony overlooking the Golf Course. I took a  two week exchange in January of this year, because I had just purchased a RCI points timeshare ( resale of course) that came with over 100,000 points that were expiring in March and I needed to use them for Aruba. Having said all that and because of the quality of the resort I was very pleased. We also had friends staying at Costa Linda and pretty much stayed there every day on tbeautifultiful beach and hung out at the very nice pool at Divi Golf in the late afternoon before going out with our friends in the evening.

However, we go to Aruba to be on the beach and I'm really not completely happy unless I can see the water from my room and roll out of bed and onto the beach in about 5 minutes or less, so will not accept any more exchanges here in the  future even though everything else was great and most owners we met at Divi Golf wouldn't want to stay anywhere else.

So knowing in advance that  you are not on the beach I'm still  sure that the OP will enjoy this resort.


----------

